# Anyone ever "downgrade" from pro to a consumer grade camera?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

No, talking about DSLR's. Pro or Prosumer body down to a consumer body.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Just curious. It seems like the new cameras hitting the market these days are getting better and better, even to the level or better than my prosumer camera. So I just wonder if it would be worth selling my body while it still holds some value and getting one of the new consumer bodies on or about to hit the market. I am just afraid I'll not like the "downgrade" in feel, function, durability, and honestly, the mental aspect of shooting a consumer grade camera. Thoughts?


It depends on how you use your existing camera. Take commander mode as an example. It is often omitted in a consumer model. So if you never use the commander mode in your prosumer camera, you may be ahead by downgrading to the newer consumer model. You need to do a feature-by-feature comparison.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

If it's full frame then maybe, if not nope.


----------



## lilasianman316 (Oct 24, 2011)

You should watch froknowsphoto by jared polin on youtube. He gets in depth with the entry level cameras.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Personally, I find a lot of utility of having a high quality P&S. The LX3 was my "baby" camera for when I didn't want to lug around my big kit. 

But switching from a professional SLR to consumer SLR? I don't think the step-down in features is compensated at all by the difference in size. Unless you feel the burning need to have video capabilities I think that still the 'pro' cameras gives a more solid feature-set. 

The other thing to consider is how old your 'pro' camera is. The first gen Nikon 'pro' technology has definitely trickled down to and been eclipsed by their consumer line up.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Never downgrade, I'd only bring my P&S for its convenience


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I've temporarily downgraded from Nikon D90 to Fuji X100. That lasted for about 3 months. Sold the X100 since.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

My fiancee and I "downgraded" from a 5D mark 1 to a 7D, I know the 5D isn't exactly professional level but it's fairly beastly and well loved by local "pros" and newspaper people.
She says she enjoys the 7D more, partially due to the lower weight and partially for the feature stack, which albeit doesn't vary much from the 5D. She also finds the controls better, but the 7D is a whole generation, perhaps 1.5 generations newer.

Myself, I stepped down from the 5D to a Canon SD780 point n blast, I love it because I carry it... it's the size of a credit card and about 3/8" thick. The best camera is the camera you have with you when you want to make a shot.
Also, I last charged it in September of 2011 and it's been rockin strong since, try that with a DSLR


----------

